# cydectin vs. quest - another question about zimectrin???



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am going to try and get some Cydectin from a friend if she has enough to sell me some to treat our goats who are not pregnant.

If she can't spare any, how affective is Quest vs. Cydectin. I know I asked this about a year ago, but I know I can't find that post  Anyway, I have the exact weight on the goat who needs it the most <101lbs>. If I could get Quest I could do it in the morning vs. waiting until my friend is home or the weekend. The faster we get him wormed, the better.

I know you worm Quest the same as a horse and don't double or triple the dose. But I want to make sure it's just as effective. If it's not as effective I'll wait for the Cydectin.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: cydectin vs. quest need some help!*

I use Quest Gel (green box, not the blue) dosed at 1cc per 100lbs. According to my before & after fecals, it is very effective.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: cydectin vs. quest need some help!*



LoneStarChic said:


> I use Quest Gel (green box, not the blue) dosed at 1cc per 100lbs. According to my before & after fecals, it is very effective.


Thanks! I've used Quest once before - last spring, and it seemed to work fine. I want to get the buck treated ASAP, then his two buddies and an empty doe. 
I'm so frustrated since we spent the $$ and got ivermectin injectible and it didn't do a thing for the buck  But he has a worm load <vet thinks it was brought on by stress - I posted about him in the Caprine Care section>


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: cydectin vs. quest need some help!*

from what I can tell in my books they are the same drug moxidectin. I haven't used them so don't know the dose.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*Re: cydectin vs. quest need some help!*

I give them double the dose for horses with no ill effects. I do measure it out into a seperate syringe though. ie. 100lb goat - 200lb dose.

This is just my opinion based on my own limited experience using Quest and what I've read on goat groups other than this one and web sites etc about Cydectin... The most dangerous thing about it is that it very effectively kills worms. If a goat has a massive worm load and is anemic etc the massive worm die off after using this product could kill the goat. I honestly think the wormer is pretty safe. It's been out there a while now. 
Here is my latest Cydectin research. Check out the manufacturer's label for the cattle injectable. (most goat people give it orally). Scroll down to animal safety. It was tested on pregnant cattle at 3x the recommended dose with no ill effects. I know, I know, goats are not cattle.

http://valleyvet.naccvp.com/index.php?m ... id=1028249


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: cydectin vs. quest need some help!*

They are the same drug as stated above, but I do not know what the concentration is of cydectin nor the dosage. I use Quest and Quest plus (If I can get it cause they stopped making it) at a dose of 1cc per 100lbs as well. I've found it works VERY good and I only use it for very resistant cases. I do notice the high worm load goats that get it do not feel themselves for a day or two afterwards, so I've never ventured at a higher dose.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: cydectin vs. quest need some help!*

Thanks so much everyone I greatly appreciate it. I think instead of bothering my friend, while I am out in the morning I'll run to town and pick up a tube of quest so I can treat him before I feed them in the morning. They didn't give me an idea of the worm count, just said he definitely had a worm load. He's 101lbs, so should I just give him 1cc or a tad bit over? I do worry about the worms dying off too fast if he indeed has a heavy load.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*Re: cydectin vs. quest need some help!*



HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks so much everyone I greatly appreciate it. I think instead of bothering my friend, while I am out in the morning I'll run to town and pick up a tube of quest so I can treat him before I feed them in the morning. They didn't give me an idea of the worm count, just said he definitely had a worm load. He's 101lbs, so should I just give him 1cc or a tad bit over? I do worry about the worms dying off too fast if he indeed has a heavy load.


Probably the best way to go is just like you said. 1cc. But remember you just went to the vet and paid him money. Don't be afraid to call and ask him these questions. Their expertise is what you are paying all the money for.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: cydectin vs. quest need some help!*

Thanks Tenacross, I agree. The Quest is something I didn't think about until after we left, I had hoped to pick a tube up this morning when I took my son to school, but the feed store I was going to go to doesn't open until a little later, and the one I refuse to go to is the one that opens at 7am, figures!

My husband did bring home a tube of Zimectrin horse paste. But I just don't see how that will be affective if Ivermectin didn't work? And I've never used this stuff, so not sure if we did try it if:
A. we'd be filling him with useless chemical again
B. What the doseage would be

It's 1.55% Ivermectin
7.75% praziquantel

Anyone ever use this stuff? Think it would be useless? I'm just not a fan of ivermectin at all right now 
I wonder if safeguard for horses given in a high dose would be more effective...I do have a couple of tubes of safeguard on hand. But I don't want to pump him full of chemicals. I know...call the vet LOL But I also really like the opinions on this forum from goat people who have tried or not tried things on their goats...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've used the Zimectrin..the Praziquantel is another option for tapeworms if Safeguard and Valbazen aren't effective...and it also will work to control worms that are ivermectin resistant.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Really depends on the worms you are trying to kill. I would not use the Zimectrin if the Ivermectin did not work.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Liz and Logan! I am curious if the praziquental would kill something similar to a strongyle. I wanted to ask the vet but I think he may be out for most of the afternoon doing some farm calls.


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

Just a few bits of information: 

1. Quest doses moxidectin at .4mg/kg, the recommended goat dose is .5mg/kg.
2. Zimecterin is ivermectin.
3. Praziquantel only kills tapeworms.
4. (@RunAround) Quest Plus is back on the market.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, I found out my husband didn't get that tube for the buck, but for the pregnant girls just in case we don't have enough safeguard since the girls need treatment for 3 days. 

I agree with Goober, the Quest plus is back on the market because that's what I bought and used yesterday.


----------

